# I think I found a nice 19.5" traction tire



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey for any of you running trucks with 19.5" tires, you know finding a high traction tire can be challenging.

I was running continental HDRs for the last 5 years and they lasted a long time and never failed, but after going through 3 sets of them, they didn't have great traction and I knew it was time for a change.
I did some research and wanted a reasonable cost, radial, high traction tire NOT made in China. I found a Kelly Springfield tire called an Armorsteel RSD. $239/each (installed). Kelly Springfield is a tire company owned by Goodyear. The armorsteel RSD is just the previous version of the newer and more expensive Goodyear G622. 
Before installing, my dealer warned me that installing them on the front might cause steering vibration. 
Desperate for improved traction I installed them on front anyway. 
So far, I'm really pleased. The traction is noticeably improved. They hande just fine, no vibration in steering. Then I hooked up the trailer full of hay on Monday & Tuesday, I had no tire issues whatsoever. I was able to pull the whole load uphill in a snow covered field without losing traction. Couldn't do that before.

Anyway, just thought I'd pass the tire test along.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

The vibration will come. Rotate twice as often as normal and it will make it tolerable and not damage anything up front. I learned the hard way. Mine now get rotated every two weeks. Traction is phenomenal though. You ain't lying about that!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

My relatives used to run a lot or armorsteel 22.5s on fuel delivery trucks. I'm not sure if they still do. I've personally gone through a few sets of Kellys on my car and didn't feel like they lasted anywhere near the claimed life, though I won't claim to take corners like a grandpa.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

hillside hay said:


> The vibration will come. Rotate twice as often as normal and it will make it tolerable and not damage anything up front. I learned the hard way. Mine now get rotated every two weeks. Traction is phenomenal though. You ain't lying about that!


You rotate 6 tires every 2 weeks? Ugh!
Damn, that like a part time job!!! Is your front end in need of alignment?

If my alignment is good, I was hoping maybe every 3-4 months?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Hey for any of you running trucks with 19.5" tires, you know finding a high traction tire can be challenging.
> 
> I was running continental HDRs for the last 5 years and they lasted a long time and never failed, but after going through 3 sets of them, they didn't have great traction and I knew it was time for a change.
> I did some research and wanted a reasonable cost, radial, high traction tire NOT made in China. I found a Kelly Springfield tire called an Armorsteel RSD. $239/each (installed). Kelly Springfield is a tire company owned by Goodyear. The armorsteel RSD is just the previous version of the newer and more expensive Goodyear G622.
> ...


Ah, baby semi tires.

I paid a pretty penny for the rears on my straight truck, bough the same the county uses for pushing snow, was tired of getting hung in amishmans driveway and having to wait for them to either hitch the horse up or call a neighbor. I also keep a set of emergency tire chains in the truck.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Alignment is spot on just a GM issue. The wheel bearings won't tolerate alot of abuse. The high lugs get beat up pretty good backing trailers into horse owners and homesteaders little barns. They don't ever seem to plan for 50-60 ft wide f truck and trailer needing to maneuver.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What truck are you running, Hillside?


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

GmC 2500 with a couple little additions


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

hillside hay said:


> GmC 2500 with a couple little additions


So you put 19.5's on a 2500? That might be causing your issues and need to rotate often.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

It doesn't help that's for sure. There is a bit more ground contact when turning which can cause wear on the outside due to the suspension design. On the plus side I get a lot more miles out of tires than just the regular LT tires.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I use bandag retreads for all my rear 19.5 tires. M+S tires.
Never have an issue with traction in fields pulling heavy loads. 
Last forever. 50-60k miles.
$175 apiece


----------

